# OMG!  My dog had her PUPPIES! new pics pg 5



## Roll farms (Jun 14, 2009)

My dogs had relations today.
Which means....
I am 61 days away from MY FIRST PUPPIES EVER.
*taps foot*  
Are they here yet?  Are they here yet????

The mom is a 2 yr old Pyrenees, dad is an 18 mo. old Anatolian...
LGD pups, HOPEFULLY w/ less hair mess than the pyrs have, but awesome guardian skills.

Are they here yet???

Because of the overpopulated shelters, I've resisted making puppies for 36 years, and try to always get dogs from rescues, so this will be my first time w/ my own home-bred pups.
I'm ok w/ making these b/c they have homes before they are born, everyone who meets our dogs and watches them in actions says, "When you have pups, let me know..."  So I have a list of responsible folks who I know will do right by them.

Soooo...are they here yet, please?????

*hopping up and down in excitement*


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Not here yet. Good luck and post pics when they do get here!


----------



## okiron (Jun 15, 2009)

How exciting!

If any of those homes aren't a go, I'm interested


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 15, 2009)

What colour are they?....oh right.... there not here yet....Congrats....tick tock tick tock tick tock....


----------



## Scout (Jun 15, 2009)

From experience, that cross is gonna give you some VERY good dogs!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 16, 2009)

congrats on the upcoming puppies.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, I just hate these threads...










Those are going to be some great guard dogs.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 16, 2009)

They've been doing it for 3 days now.   
As I said, I've never bred dogs before...are they just oversexed or is this normal?
Do I start counting the 63 days now or from the first day or...?

Are they here yet???


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 17, 2009)

Start counting from the first day possible of breeding.   Three days is normal.  Most breeders will have the dogs together and watch a tie; then have them re-tie either the next day or two days later to make sure it took.


Edited to add:

Are they here yet????????


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 27, 2009)

We are definitely making baby feeders (bagging up) and a belly.
I'm giving her goats milk to supplement, and extra kibble.
3 weeks to go.....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't forget the pics! Make sure the camera is ready to snap shots of those pups after they are born.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a Pyr/Old Tyme Farm Shepherd cross and he is awesome. He keeps everything safe and is a joy to play with. He loves rides.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 5, 2009)

She's making baby feeders (bagging up) and getting quite round.  Should be about the 14th....
Sorry, I'm just so excited I could pee and have to share it w/ someone...


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 5, 2009)

and


----------



## Chirpy (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like puppies are on the way...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

The 14th! We have to wait that long?


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 5, 2009)

Suggestions if I may?  Make yourself a baby kit that will be ready for the big day...or middle of the night...lol, 

I'm assuming that this is the mamas first litter?  So be prepared she may be overwhelmed at birthing.  NEVER leave your bitch unattended until you are absolutely positive she has delivered all her pups.  When she is pre delivery or during do not allow her out of your sight outside.  I've seem them pop out a pup and keep going.
Get her started where you want her to have the pups now if you haven't already done so. 

Put in a kit :
an infants ear syringe to suck out any mucus in the pups nose and mouth.  
A bottle of iodine, thread and sanitized scissors if she  does not chew the cord.  
Clean towels to rub any pups not receiving enough stimulation from the mother.  
Get puppy esbilac and appropriate size bottle - just in case... you can use the esbilac later when you start them on gruel. 
Heating pad to place under the whelping area, you don't want the bitch or pups laying directly on it.
Have on hand chicken or beef broth.  Some bitches do not want to drink, it is very important that you entice her to drink fluids.  Give her 50/50 or full strength - whatever it takes to keep her hydrated.

Please don't take this like I don't think you know what to do or as I'm a know it all [I'm not!] -  these things I have found to be extremely valuable during whelping and offer them only as suggestions if you have not already done so.  

Meanwhile..........  waiting for the big day!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Aug 5, 2009)

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Suggestions if I may?  Make yourself a baby kit that will be ready for the big day...or middle of the night...lol,
> 
> I'm assuming that this is the mamas first litter?  So be prepared she may be overwhelmed at birthing.  NEVER leave your bitch unattended until you are absolutely positive she has delivered all her pups.  When she is pre delivery or during do not allow her out of your sight outside.  I've seem them pop out a pup and keep going.
> Get her started where you want her to have the pups now if you haven't already done so.
> ...


Hey, my dogs want to come live with you...they feel cheated lol


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 5, 2009)

COUNTRYMAN said:
			
		

> Hey, my dogs want to come live with you...they feel cheated lol


I understand... and heck I'd want to be one of my dogs cuz they get better care than me lol!  Honestly,  I never thought I'd be this way, but every small life counts.  I've felt such sorrow at not being able to save a pup, or have lost one at my ignorance...I know that I can't sometimes save a pup, but it hurts no less. 

Thats why I posted what I did, I meant no offense to anyone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, we have similar lists for cows and goats, why not for dogs!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 13, 2009)

She's got colostrum....It's getting reallly close.

I have her in the barn full time now (nobody but humans go in this part) and have built a puppy box to confine them in once they arrive.  I have a puppy kit (bought at TSC) and towels ready.

Thanks for the advice, this is BOTH of us ladies' first time whelping, we need all the help we can get.

And no worries on me being there, I've asked for the next 3 days off work so I can be...  Shouldn't be long now, folks.....

*happy dancin'*


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 13, 2009)

Most dogs like to have their babies at night, and you may... if you get some with too much mucus in their noses have to get a baby ear syringe and suck it out. If you can't get it out with that, you may have to suck it out with your actual mouth (We've had to do this a few times). If she throws them around a bit, don't be too worried.... mothers will do this to get the baby breathing and knock some life into it. If it doesn't work, work on the baby. Rub it's chest and back.

My mum is a dog breeder 

I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh boy - sleepless nights here we come!!!! 

You will do just fine!  

Passing a small amount of blood,  nauseous, change in behavior or attitude - she is within hours of delivery.  I had one that actually dripped milk for a week before she delivered


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 13, 2009)

remember the camera !!!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 14, 2009)

We have PUPPIES, 2 boys, 2 girls, and one lost boy...
Pics as soon as I'm sure she's done / can leave her alone.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Roll farms (Aug 14, 2009)

3 boys and 3 girls so far (pics only show five b/c she spit one more out before I could get them uploaded...)


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 14, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG!! they are precious - beautiful pups!  Mama is gorgeous!

Happy dance!!!!   

Any more??  Make sure mama drinks plenty of fluids....


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 14, 2009)

We're now at 7, 4 boys n 3 girls.

Mama drank a qt of water before having #7.  She ate a raw turkey egg before having #6.  I'm not offering her anything else, maybe she'll stop having puppies...

ETA: 9 pups, 5 does, 4 bucks....

ETA again:  11 pups, didn't check the sex on the new guys yet...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 15, 2009)

11 !! that is an enormous litter!


----------



## MaggieRae (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow! Way to go mama dog!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 15, 2009)

They are all gorgeous! Very impressive to carry all that. Does the eleven count the one that died? what r your plans for taking care of the extras? Congratulations and thanks for the pics


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh how cool !!    Thanks so much for giving us the updates as it goes ...almost like we were there ....Mama looks proud ....Congratulation ...Mother nature at its best ....What's the breed of the father ..?     Does he know he has 11 babies ?....ha ha ha !!!!   All the best !!!   You did GOOD!!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 15, 2009)

You have your work cut out for you!  How is  she doing?  Is she doing ok with that amount of pups or is she a little overwhelmed?

OMG puppy breath X 11


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

With the Black Lab we just got 2 yrs ago ...a retired breeding dog ......who had 10 pups  in her last litter.......the breeder had placed 5 pups in a laundry basket with a blanket mom had laid on and put a heat light over them  and then she would let 5 nurse and do the switch ...I dont know how  many times she did it ...I just remember seeing pictures of the puppies in the laundry basket ....


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 15, 2009)

I've got a friend who bred show bullies for years, she assures me that as long as I see them all nursing they'll be ok...but I like the idea of taking some away for a while, just to be sure.
I tried that earlier, and she kept following the whining puppies in the basket, so that wasn't letting the others nurse either.
There are always 8-10 nursing and 2-3 sleeping, and it's always different ones each time I check so I *think* they're doing ok.
I had requests for 6 pups before I bred her, and I've had 2 more reserved since then, so we're up to 8 spoken for and 8-12 wks to find homes for 2-3 more....I may keep one.
Daddy is an Anatolian Sheperd, a breed of LGD originally from Turkey.  I did the cross on purpose to get shorter haired pups, the upkeep on working pyr coats is ridiculous.
It was 12 total, counting the lost baby...and it's her first (and last) litter.  The world has enough dogs, but I had several friends who wanted pups out of our dogs b/c they're so good w/ the goats.
I'll post more pics Monday, I'm working 13 hrs tomorrow...
Thanks for all the input / comments.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm sorry I am having a brain fart right now ...whats a LGD ? You wouldnt happen to have photo's of him ...just curious to see what these guys will look like ....mama 's beautiful....


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 18, 2009)

LGD's are Livestock Guardian Dogs...he looks sorta like a mastiff.
You can follow the link http://www.rollfarms.com/id20.html 
He's "Tank" toward the bottom.

The kids are growing fine, Mom's pretty tired and I've been helping her feed them and giving her lots of extra protein to eat.  
It doesn't help that it's been SOOOO bloody humid and nasty this week.

They haven't changed much, I'll take pics this weekend.


----------



## OSUman (Aug 18, 2009)

How much are you asking for them??


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 18, 2009)

OSUMan, I sent you a PM...most are spoken for though.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> LGD's are Livestock Guardian Dogs...he looks sorta like a mastiff.
> You can follow the link http://www.rollfarms.com/id20.html
> He's "Tank" toward the bottom.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for letting me know ...I checked out your website ...its fantastic !!!  What a wonderful place for an animal to live ....beautiful goats by the way !!!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 21, 2009)

New pics of the brood at 1 wk old, bottom pic is "Gus", our keeper pup.












I'm sorta proud we haven't lost any....*knocks on wood*


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!!!   You have just brightened up my day !  Fantastic photo! What a pround Mama!!!.....I'll trade you my hubby for a puppy?  hee hee hee Then i can get one !!   Just kidding...Gus is adorable also ...


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words.

Mama (Edge is her name....) is most interested in the pups when I or a cat go near them.  The cats get shooed away post-haste, she tolerates me...


----------



## helmstead (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww!  Congrats!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww!!


----------



## OSUman (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you have any new pics?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are some of the pups.
My boy, Gus




My friend's pup, Dice




Where'd the black "pup" come from???




There are only 2 boys left, "unspoken for"...


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the morning boost of cuteness......love the picture with the "black" dog also...


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 31, 2009)

Is the black dog spoken for, looks like a rare breed! 

Ok, will those pups fade out and become more white-ish, or will they keep their markings?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2009)

Way, way, way too cute. I'm glad you live too far. I would have had to consider getting a LGD.  By the way, LOVE the black "pup" in the middle. Too cute. Very brave as well.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 1, 2009)

From most of the pics I've seen of "Anapyrians" they have masks but get lighter / buff colored....this is my first time so we shall see.

OH ain't so far from IN....I've been there several times to buy goats.  
Jes sayin'.....lol


----------

